# [gelöst] Treiber aus Kernelconfig verschwunden

## Dragonix

Hi,

vermutlich ein total dämliches Problem: Seit einiger Zeit fehlt der Treiber für meine DVB-S2 Karte (TeVii S470). Im Kernel nachgeguckt: Tatsache, is nich da... also gegoogelt:

http://www.vdr-portal.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=997303 << hatte selbes Problem. Er hat seine Kernelconfig gelöscht und neu aufgebaut, das möchte ich eigentlich nicht machen..

Ich gehe davon aus, dass irgendwas in meinem Kernel deaktiviert ist, wovon der Treiber (cx23885) aber abhängt. Die Frage ist: wie bekomm ich das raus?

Kernel: 2.6.28-was-eben-grad-stable-ist(r5?)

Da steht wo er sein sollte: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TeVii_S470

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia support  --->

  <*>   Video For Linux 

  <*>   DVB for Linux

  [*]   Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

  [*]   Video capture adapters  --->

    [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

    <M>   Conexant cx23885 (2388x successor) support

```

Vielen Dank,

MatthiasLast edited by Dragonix on Sat Jun 18, 2011 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nutze am besten die im Kernel enthaltene Suchfunktion, dort wird dir genau aufgelistet wo die Option zu finden ist und auch was für Abhängigkeiten erfüllt sein müssen um sie aktivieren zu können.

Unter make menuconfig kann diese Suchfunktion mit einem Slash "/" aufgerufen werden.

----------

## Dragonix

Vieeeeeeeeeeelen dank  :Smile: 

Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben: Irgendwann wurde was am Fernbedienungszeug im Kernel verändert. Das hab ich deaktiviert. Der Treiber benötigt aber das RC Zeug...

----------

